# Villager houses on the beach



## river (May 13, 2020)

So, I just saw a post on reddit where someone was showing off their surfer style houses on the beach. They all had surfboards and palm trees around, it looked pretty sweet.

I was wondering if anyone here had the same ideia, of placing some villager houses on the beach, and if so, how did you go about it.

It would free up so much space to do other things around the island I'm seriously considering moving one or two houses. But since 50,000 bells is a big investment, I wanted to see how it would work first.

Here's the Reddit post if anyone's curious 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/giydmh


----------



## melodymaniac (May 13, 2020)

Personally, I only put villager houses on the beach if I think it works. I can't see a villager such as Dotty living on the beach, but Marina for sure.


----------



## Spooky. (May 13, 2020)

It looks cool but my horizontal beach just isn't really long enough for it. (I have two south rivers)


----------



## Bcat (May 13, 2020)

I just saw this! Low key thinking about moving Shep’s house to the beach since he had a surfer shack vibe in new leaf. wish I could’ve seen this before my neighborhood was finished.


----------



## Asarena (May 13, 2020)

I've been thinking about putting Marina's house on the beach, but I haven't gotten around to actually planning it out yet.


----------



## meggtheegg (May 13, 2020)

i've done this for chief, zucker, and wade! i would never look at chief and be like "yes he has a beachy aesthetic and must go on the beach" but i think you can def make any villager work, just if you think of it as like a "theyve all moved to this island to relax on an island getaway, all of them love the beach now" kinda thing.

and you dont need a completely horizontal strip of beach to do it either! you just have to get creative with it and work with it. it's a fun challenge and often turns out looking really cute and unique imo

Here are Zucker's, Chief's, and Wade's houses (in that order):














some tips: the weeds dont grow on the beach and the flowers will never bloom while on the beach either, so sometimes i think it's cute to have budded flowers on the beach and the baby version of weeds. adds nice cute detail


----------



## Ras (May 13, 2020)

It looks amazing. I’ve been thinking of making a tidal pool island for Audie, but I’m not sure. On the biggest part of my beach might work. I need more nautical items before I can decide.


----------



## melodymaniac (May 13, 2020)

Bcat said:


> I just saw this! Low key thinking about moving Shep’s house to the beach since he had a surfer shack vibe in new leaf. wish I could’ve seen this before my neighborhood was finished.


One of my friends did this! I haven't seen any pics of it personally but I'm sure if you ask him on Twitter he'll share.


----------



## river (May 13, 2020)

Oh wooow they look beautiful!!! I love the mix of hedges, designs and flowers you have, you really inspired me!

I don't have any villagers that have beachy themes per se, but I'm considering moving Roald and Hans to the beach because both their houses are shades of blue and I like the idea of a penguin and a yeti living that summer, beach front lifestyle lol

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



meggtheegg said:


> i've done this for chief, zucker, and wade! i would never look at chief and be like "yes he has a beachy aesthetic and must go on the beach" but i think you can def make any villager work, just if you think of it as like a "theyve all moved to this island to relax on an island getaway, all of them love the beach now" kinda thing.
> 
> and you dont need a completely horizontal strip of beach to do it either! you just have to get creative with it and work with it. it's a fun challenge and often turns out looking really cute and unique imo
> 
> ...



sorry forgot to quote you


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (May 13, 2020)

I personally don't like putting my villagers on the beach because I don't like how cramped it can get. Some people can make it look amazing tho!! My current beach doesn't have enough space for me to like it lol.


----------



## river (May 13, 2020)

melodymaniac said:


> One of my friends did this! I haven't seen any pics of it personally but I'm sure if you ask him on Twitter he'll share.



Oh I think I've seen you friend's town on twitter before! Love his pirate market


----------



## meggtheegg (May 13, 2020)

river said:


> Oh wooow they look beautiful!!! I love the mix of hedges, designs and flowers you have, you really inspired me!
> 
> I don't have any villagers that have beachy themes per se, but I'm considering moving Roald and Hans to the beach because both their houses are shades of blue and I like the idea of a penguin and a yeti living that summer, beach front lifestyle lol
> 
> ...


the idea of hans and roald living on the beach together makes me so happy :'^) i wanna see more beach houses. i definitely wasn't sure about it at first and their houses didnt start on the beach but i moved them there a few weeks ago and definitely havent regretted it. its so cute for some reason


----------



## Candy83 (May 13, 2020)

melodymaniac said:


> Personally, I only put villager houses on the beach if I think it works. I can't see a villager such as Dotty living on the beach, but Marina for sure.



This is my answer as well.

It may depend on the layout of one’s island.

I can only think of a couple of areas on my island where they can work.

I decided to not do it.

I organized my island to have islanders on the second level (while humans are on the third level and, on the first level, are more community-like areas; the campsite is on the main level).


----------



## river (May 13, 2020)

meggtheegg said:


> the idea of hans and roald living on the beach together makes me so happy :'^)



It's what they deserve  I don't have Hans yet but I think I'm gonna throw caution to the wind and test it out with Roald later today, I'll post pics!


----------



## Mezzanine (May 13, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Bcat (May 13, 2020)

melodymaniac said:


> One of my friends did this! I haven't seen any pics of it personally but I'm sure if you ask him on Twitter he'll share.


Don’t have a Twitter but lmk if he ever posts anything!


----------



## marea (May 13, 2020)

It looks so cute! I might try it one day to see if i like it, or of it gonna make me feel like the beach got somewhat cramped.


----------



## Velo (May 13, 2020)

Ahhh looks super good! I have Ankha's house on the beach currently, the colors look really nice and I think she fits in well on the sand. She has lots of yellow and white flowers around. I want to do some more decorating there though, so nowhere near complete. 

Overall though, I do really like houses on the beach. Originally I wanted to have my house on the beach - but now I'm not sure if I will move it there. My best friend has her house on the beach and it's super cute *o*

I do also agree that the villager/house/personality kind of needs to go with the beach vibe, at least a little bit? Otherwise it kind of clashes. But you could definitely make a lot of things work, and shove a lot of different villagers into that niche, hehe. 

And lastly, I don't think there are a toooooon of ideas for ways to decorate your beach - so houses can be a nice way to fill them up and still allow you to do like big plazas and gathering areas on your mainland ^o^


----------



## Hikari (May 13, 2020)

I was thinking of putting some of my villagers houses there, if they're related to the ocean, like Marina (since she's an octopus) or Plucky (since she was an "islander" villager in the GCN games and has a beach themed house.) Like you said, it would really open up some room for other things!


----------



## Eevees (May 13, 2020)

I think I might, MIGHT put Marina's on the beach once I get her. Although I like having all my neighbors close by.


----------



## river (May 13, 2020)

Thanks for the comments, advice and pics everybody!

I agree with a lot of what has been said about the pros and cons of doing it, 
I would place any villager there and it can be a little claustrophobic depending on the exact placement but...
I would say that the beach is a lot more versatile than it looks.

Definitely worth the try, especially if you have a bunch of ideas for the 'main land' area of the island and you're already running out of space, like me.

I just placed Roald there and I like his home area way better now!





	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



Velo said:


> And lastly, I don't think there are a toooooon of ideas for ways to decorate your beach - so houses can be a nice way to fill them up and still allow you to do like big plazas and gathering areas on your mainland ^o^



Exactly! My beach is sooo boring


----------



## mollyduck (May 13, 2020)

I plotted Annalise’s house away from the beach before meeting her, and it definitely feels wrong given her Hawaii theme. Once I’ve made my next mortgage payment I’ll have to see about relocating her (not sure if there’s a wide enough spot on the beach but it can certainly be by the shore!)


----------



## Gingersnap (May 13, 2020)

I've been thinking about doing this, especially with Audie's house (her entire design just screams island time to me.) I can't think of anything else to put on my beach so why not!


----------



## Figment (May 13, 2020)

I actually saw the same reddit post earlier today and it inspired me enough to restart my second island and do something similar.

My main island is a mountain/fairytale town and I've always intended my second island to be a sister town to my main town. But I think instead of making it more developed, I'm going to go for an even less developed, more wild jungle-like feel.

Unfortunately, though I like my starter villagers, their houses probably won't work as well on the beach. Dom, maybe... Katt, no. Though I think Katt's house would look great in the wilderness section.  (Of course, it's probably for the best I put her house on the beach now since I'll do some terraforming later anyway.)

I don't have any houses on my beach for my main island, so I think this will be a fun way to switch up my second island while still using a similar theme.

Also, there are some great ideas in this thread! I love the idea of using flower buds as weeds!


----------



## Romaki (May 13, 2020)

It's a cool idea for some houses on the horizonal beach. I have no idea on how to do my neighborhood, so for the time being I put all of my villager houses on the beach purely to keep them out of the way. I do think it's a little bit awkward to have to go to the bottom of the map to enter your villager's house, I think the beach is a little bit too small for me for that to be an enjoyable experience while playing.


----------



## Bcat (May 13, 2020)

welp. I'm officially relocating Murphy and Shep to the beach! Will let you guys know how it turns out in a few days. ^.^


----------



## xara (May 13, 2020)

i have 2 houses on the beach - zucker and audie. zucker i put there because i’ve always had this idea of putting one of the octopi on the beach and now i could finally do it. audie i put there because with zucker on the beach, the rows would be uneven with 9 houses so i relocated her to even it out to 8 and i figured she’d be the best choice with her theme aha. it’s actually a fairly easy thing to go about - it does free up space and can even give you more room for backyards if you choose to give your villagers one ;u;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 13, 2020)

I stuck Audie and June together on the beach because they both have beach-themed houses.  I plan on sticking some furniture with that same theme around them as well.


----------



## river (May 13, 2020)

Audie is a perfect fit for a beach house, she has that California vibe, I feel like. And I had never seen Annalise's house before, it's really cute and the hut exterior would be perfect for the beach!
If I had octopi I would also place them there, surround them with shell furniture... There are honestly so many different ways of doing this. And I was feeling so uninspired about decorating the beach before seeing that one reddit post lol


----------



## brockbrock (May 13, 2020)

That video and everyone's designs they've shared all look beautiful and have now made me consider moving a few villagers to the beach. I think Audie would fit very nicely there. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Figment (May 16, 2020)

Bumping this thread just to show my house on the beach from my second island. I started this island four days ago, so it's kind of simple but I like it so far. It's very cozy. On the left side, you can see the island's first bridge where the mouth of the river is.







The Rover's suitcase was a saved item from the island I deleted before I decided to put houses on the beach. It probably wont stay there, but I figure my character is still getting unpacked so why not.


----------



## Bcat (May 16, 2020)

I actually went ahead and moved Shep’s house to the beach today! I’m super excited to show off how it turned out tomorrow.


----------



## Figment (May 17, 2020)

I have a couple more pictures from my second island. So, initially I was kind of bummed because when I placed my two starter houses, I thought Katt's house wasn't well suited for a beach theme. This is still a work in progress, but I think I'm actually liking it so far.  If I do decide to move it, at least it looks okay in the meantime.

Dom's house:




Katt's house:


----------



## jiojiop (May 17, 2020)

I like the concept, but hoo boy, I don't like all that scooting that needs to be done in that reddit video. I like an unobstructed run. For beachhouses to look good, I think less is more. I must make sure not to overdecorate and crowd it up.


----------



## coderp (May 17, 2020)

Yeah I've kinda gone overboard with this one. Got 3 villagers on my beach, 3 more very nearby the beach. It just really appeals to me, I love the idea of them walking out, and being hit with that salty ocean air. I would love to live on an island.


----------



## river (May 17, 2020)

Hey great to see more people trying this out! I adopted Hans just the other day and placed him next to Roald at the beach. I absolutely love them there.

@Figment your house is almost at the exact same spot where I placed mine when I first started the game! Near my first bridge by the mouth of the river. I now moved to the upper cliffs but I miss being so close to the sea. And Dom and Katt's houses look amazing, they really match the shell stuff you put around 

EDIT: so many typos lol


----------



## meggtheegg (May 17, 2020)

@river  i love the way you ended up doing roald's house!! it's so cozy! i cant wait to see hans!!


----------



## river (May 17, 2020)

Thanks @meggtheegg !! I think he likes it too 





And here's what I did with Hans' place, it's simple but I think it looks pretty cute


----------



## meggtheegg (May 17, 2020)

I love it!! I think it suits them both super well!


----------



## Fey (May 17, 2020)

I’ve had Antonio on the beach since starting the game (which worked out great with the style of his house) and later moved Zucker and Shep there for similar reasons. It definitely works better with some exteriors than others, but NH overall really lends itself to it! We have so much beach in this game, I just knew I’d want to use the space that way to make the most of the environment.


----------



## Uffe (May 17, 2020)

If the beaches had more room, I'd probably do this with some houses. But I don't want water entering a house through the door.  I know it can't happen.


----------



## Figment (May 17, 2020)

@river Roald just hanging out on the beach with his orange soda and orange hat is the cutest thing I've seen all day! He looks like he's advertising Fanta or something.


----------



## river (May 17, 2020)

@Figment haha yeah he loves that hat

it was too cute not share


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

I put O'Hare's house on the beach:


https://imgur.com/a/BbRrzbs


----------



## Lavamaize (May 17, 2020)

I think it's cool to have a few on the beach. It clears up space on the rest of the island and allows me he beach to feel more decorated. I am thinking about putting sherbs house on the beach myself.


----------



## daisyy (May 17, 2020)

i've also seen this idea before, not necessarily this reddit thread exactly, and i love it. but i'm also in the two south river exits club and have just developed my beach area for recreation (using surfboards, beach balls, beach chairs, etc) and left all my houses in their little neighborhood. it definitely looks great in some islands!


----------



## dragonair (May 17, 2020)

I put Audie's house on the beach! I'm not sure how I feel about everything yet ; w ;


----------



## Zane (May 17, 2020)

After I saw this post I knew I had to put some residents on the beach, I thought about it but never knew how much I’d like it until I saw it. I *love* having the hedges along the edge, I never would have thought to put them like that myself! Two of my animals have beach houses now and I’m definitely gonna put at least a couple more there.


----------



## river (May 17, 2020)

dragonair said:


> I put Audie's house on the beach! I'm not sure how I feel about everything yet ; w ;



I love it! Audie's house really does go very well at the beach, I love the colours! And the paths you used are really cute too


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 17, 2020)

I put my campsite on the beach. I thought it looked way better there next to my mini shop. I might add some pics later if I can figure out how to upload them first.


----------



## river (May 17, 2020)

@Kuriboh you can add an image through the "Attach files" button on the reply box, and then you can choose if you want to add the full image to the body of the text or as a thumbnail  hope I explained it alright!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 17, 2020)

river said:


> @Kuriboh you can add an image through the "Attach files" button on the reply box, and then you can choose if you want to add the full image to the body of the text or as a thumbnail  hope I explained it alright!



I know this is a dumb question (bc Switch doesn't have an internet browser), but is there a way to upload pics from a switch console to tbt forums, or do you have to take a pic with a mobile then upload?


----------



## Rubombee (May 17, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> I know this is a dumb question (bc Switch doesn't have an internet browser), but is there a way to upload pics from a switch console to tbt forums, or do you have to take a pic with a mobile then upload? ☺


If you have a private FB/Twitter account you can post them there and save them on your computer this way, or if you have a microSD card (and the pictures are on it) you can plug the card in your computer with an adapter and copy the "Album" folder into your usual computer folders before putting the card back in the Switch
(The Album is really all you need. Pictures in it are organized by year, month and day.)


----------



## Aleigh (May 17, 2020)

I only have on of my villager's houses on the beach and that's Tom's. Nothing special to it, just thought it looked cute


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 17, 2020)

Rubombee said:


> If you have a private FB/Twitter account you can post them there and save them on your computer this way, or if you have a microSD card (and the pictures are on it) you can plug the card in your computer with an adapter and copy the "Album" folder into your usual computer folders before putting the card back in the Switch
> (The Album is really all you need. Pictures in it are organized by year, month and day.)



Tysm!


----------



## Bcat (May 18, 2020)

Bumping this thread to show off Shep’s surf shack!  (Say that 3 times fast)


----------



## river (May 18, 2020)

This thread is a gift that keeps on giving, I loooove Shep's surf shack @Bcat !!! And yeah I have a bit of a lisp so I'm not even going to attempt to say that out loud lol

That lounge with the radio nearby really makes me miss the beach, and it's great that you found a spot with so much space!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 18, 2020)

I put marina on the beach and when I had octavian his house was also on the beach, fits better because then they can breathe every minute


----------



## Withnail (Aug 16, 2020)

Ras said:


> It looks amazing. I’ve been thinking of making a tidal pool island for Audie, but I’m not sure. On the biggest part of my beach might work. I need more nautical items before I can decide.


Did you ever make that tidal pool? I'm curious as to how you could do it, since beaches can't be terraformed. Thanks!


----------



## deleted (Aug 16, 2020)

I personally think that it looks cluttered, but it could work if there wasn’t so much going on in such a small space!


----------



## cocoacat (Aug 16, 2020)

I think they look great.  But my southern beach is a sort of public beach for now. I am thinking of moving one of my player characters to the beach, by the dock area. I have my cafe there, but will probably move it.


----------



## Imbri (Aug 16, 2020)

The only villager I have that would really fit is Flora, and I wouldn't want to put her off by herself. I also have 2 south rivers, so it would be cramped to plunk her house down. I put her on the edge of the grass by the western beach, figuring that was close enough. She spends a lot of time Naruto running up and down that beach.


----------



## Serabee (Aug 16, 2020)

Ooh! Gimme a minute, I'll grab the pics... both Marina and Shep have beach houses and, personally, I'm SUPER proud of how their yards turned out


----------



## Ras (Aug 16, 2020)

Withnail said:


> Did you ever make that tidal pool? I'm curious as to how you could do it, since beaches can't be terraformed. Thanks!



I was going to have a thin strip of (grass) land between the beach and a big terraformed lake, and then I was going to make an island in that lake covered with the sand texture. It could maybe work, but I abandoned the idea long before I actually got Audie.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 16, 2020)

My beaches dont even have room to put more then 2 houses on them in total


----------



## Hedgehugs (Aug 16, 2020)

having double south rivers almost 100% ruins your chances of having nice looking villager houses on the beach(es).  i put as many as i could on the beach during the beginning and casually moved a majority of them but i still have a few laying around.





my house is still on the bottom right beach, mainly because it's really close to RS and the Airport. the area is like, super crowed though (not because of the flowers smh).




for an actual animal villager; here's glady's house near the dock, previously was agent s but i had to give her to someone. might be pecan's in the future because i haven't planned a specific spot for her on the island oops. this might be the only house that stays on the beach because i kinda like how it looks, if not i'll turn it into some type of fishing post i guess.


----------



## matt2019 (Aug 16, 2020)

It’s definitely a very cool idea!


----------



## Serabee (Aug 16, 2020)

Alright, here's Marina's! It's right below the shopping district but still has plenty of beach space for her to enjoy. She's quite meticulous and keeps it clean, even though I imagine she's having to sweep it A LOT given that... well, there's gonna be a lot of sand on that boardwalk.




Speaking of her home, it has become Gullivaar's favorite place to wash-up. It's kind of a pain, since I need to move a stop block to "rescue" him, but I can see where he'd feel comfy there. After all, it's well-swept 








And here's Shep's! It's near the entrance/playground/market/one of my side character's houses. He wasn't originally gonna have a beach house (whereas I always knew Marina would because... well, c'mon) but he replaced... Bud, I think? And HIS house was on the beach. Then, when Shep moved in, I realized how ADORABLE his house looked on the beach! Also, his house is just adorable anyway, because the roof matches his hair  Anyway. He's got a bench and a little candle and I think the raccoon guy looks nice there. Also, the pot in display is the same one he has in his house. Like Marina, he keeps it clean, but not AS clean. He spends a lot of time chilling on his bamboo bench. I thought I had a pic of it, but I can't find it.

Also, as you may've noticed, I discovered bamboo stop blocks look super neat lining beach paths! Or, at least, I think they do 
Anyway, there ya go! These are some of my favorite yards I've done~​


----------



## LunarMako (Aug 16, 2020)

It looks cool. But I don't think I would like it for myself. Small areas, would be crowed, and leave to much space on the map. 
I was actually going to put my campsite on the beach, since that was only one building and I liked the idea of camping on the beach. 
But there was another place on my island I decided to put it instead and I love it. I did see someone made a second character and just kept the character the tent instread of upgrading to a house, so it looked like the campsite was always there. Maybe I will do a second campsite and do that on the beach. We shallsee. I have a bunch of amiibo cards now though, so I can always just scan someone in everyday.


----------



## river (Aug 16, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Also, as you may've noticed, I discovered bamboo stop blocks look super neat lining beach paths! Or, at least, I think they do
> Anyway, there ya go! These are some of my favorite yards I've done~[/CENTER]



omg I love them!! I never thought of using the bamboo stop blocks like that, their piers/boardwalks look really cozy and homey!!


----------



## matt2019 (Aug 16, 2020)

river said:


> omg I love them!! I never thought of using the bamboo stop blocks like that, their piers/boardwalks look really cozy and homey!!


I’ll have to try that on mine too!


----------



## Hilbunny (Aug 16, 2020)

This is too cute!!! Very unique looking too 
I love it


----------



## Koi Fishe (Aug 18, 2020)

I only put villagers on the beach if it fits their design. I have Audie's house on the beach, surrounded by coconut trees, a surfboard and a few items like a beach ball and sandcastle etc. etc. 
I'll probably move another beach-like villager beside her if I get the chance!


----------

